# Scissors



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I've just purchased a pair of 7" curved scissors from ebay for £11.50 Inc delivery, I didn't think they'd be THAT good but they are really good, tried underneath his coat, their very sharp.

They are made by popoe, here's a pic incase anyone's interested in getting a pair, no good with links...

Not intending on using them for a while (hopefully) but will do for his ears for now..x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for that. That is the one item (apart from a grooming table!) that I haven't got round to purchasing yet....bit by bit....almost there! x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Thanks for that. That is the one item (apart from a grooming table!) that I haven't got round to purchasing yet....bit by bit....almost there! x


 Just to let you know that they're not on a buy now opt, but don't pay over the £9.99 as they have a few going all the time xx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i don't know how you people do it, i'm scared to death about cutting gingers hair around the eyes, can y'all give me some much needed advice please
sugerlump


----------

